# blue that taste like flounder?



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's what we did with big blues we caught this week. 

4-5 pounds blue fish filets, all dark meat removed 
4 cups buttermilk 
4 T salt 
50/50 flour and cornmeal 
oil as needed 

Filet the blues making sure to remove as much of the dark meat as possible 

Mix the salt and Buttermilk. (If you dont have buttermilk, you can use 1 teaspoon of vinegar for every 2 cups of milk.) 
Cover the Blue filets with Buttermilk/Salt Mix and soak for 4-6 hours. 

Remove from Buttermilk and coat with Cornmeal/Flour mix and panfry in hot oil until done. 

Eat and Enjoy


I found this on Saltfish and they say it taste like flounder.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

The lactates in the milk break down the enzymes that give the bluefish it's strong taste. Soaking any fish in milk or buttermilk will reduce some of the fishy taste.(and this is a good recipe, we've been using it for years and will be frying some amberjack with it tonight.)


----------

